# Getting at the auger gear assembly



## marlinsfan (Feb 10, 2013)

Does anyone have a writeup on how to take apart the front of my blower to get to the gear assembly? I have an MTD snowblower and think the worm gear is bad (thanks to the diagnoses from all the forum members here!).

Thanks!


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

My MTD had the same problem. You have to split the blower in it's 2 pieces with the 6 (I think ) bolts behind the front housing. Then remove the 2 drive belts and cable to completely remove the front half. 
Remove the nut on the end of the drive shaft, then the auger bolts on either side of the main body (front). This will let you remove the complete auger and drive assembly. 
Then you have to split the gear box halves and gain access to the worm gear. 
I have a few pictures posted somewhere in this section (repairs) might give you an idea of what's inside .
Good luck


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...1367-mtd-yard-works-canadian-broke-again.html


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

Couple years ago...

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...orks-blower-inpellor-spinning-augers-not.html


----------



## marlinsfan (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you, Blackstar!


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

Also... there's a helpful video in this thread...

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblower-repairs-maintenance-forum/1553-augers-backwards.html


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## marlinsfan (Feb 10, 2013)

Blackstar;11642
Remove the nut on the end of the drive shaft said:


> Hi Blackstar, I'm well on my way to taking this thing apart. I have it split in two pieces. When you say remove the nut on the end of the shaft, which end are you referring to? I don't see any nuts on either end. The end that goes into the auger gear case does not have one, nor does the end that goes into the impeller.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## marlinsfan (Feb 10, 2013)

Never, the answer was in the videos above. Thanks Shryp. 

The worm gear was about 90% stripped. I'm hoping to find a piece locally, otherwise I will have to order online.


----------



## marlinsfan (Feb 10, 2013)

So, getting at the gear case was not as difficult as I expected. There are some great resources on this forum, and I will try to write up here what I did so that it may help others.

1. Unplug the cable to the sparkplug.
2. Remove the 2 screws holding the cover over the belts. Unhook the auger belt.
3. Flip the snowblower onto its front, so that it rests verticaly on top of the augers. 
4. Remove 4 screws holding the bottom cover plate in place, so that you can get at the bottom side of hte auger belt
5. loosen the nut on the left and lift the bolt that holds the belt in place out of the way. Depress the auger lever and hold it depressed (either have someone hold it for your, or tie it down with a rubber band). This will lift the part that is holding the belt in place. Once you do that, you can completely remove the belt.
6. remove 4 screws that hold the front piece of the snow blower (the one with the auger) to the main part of the blower. There are 2 screws on either side.
7. There is a cable that goes from the auger lever down towards the engine. Follow that cable and you will find a bracket with 2 screws. Remove the top screw and loosen the bottom one, and remove the bracket from the snowblower.
8. Pull apart the front from the main part of the snowblower so that the 2 parts come apart. You will see the cable is connected to a pulley. You need to unhook this cable so that the 2 parts come apart cleanly.
9. once you have the front part separated, flip it up again so that it rests on the front and you have the pulley facing up. Remove the bolt that is holding the pulley in place, and take out the pulley.
10. Remove the 2 bolts on either side on the outside that are holding the auger bar in place.
11. Once removed, you can pull the entire auger assembly, drive shaft and impeller away from the snowblower.
12. remove shear pins from one side of the auger assembly, and remove the augers.
13. remove the 5 screws holding the drive gear cases together (left side and right side).
14. pry case apart, and you will have access to the worm gear!

Mine was almost completely worn off, and all the broken parts were mixed in with the grease. So I had to wipe the case clean.

I ordered part # 917-0528A (worm gear) for $51 and a tube of grease with part number 737-0168A for $16 from a local store. Will pick it up tomorrow, and will put the snowblower back together. We are expecting 4 more inches of snow tomorrow night!


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

Glad you got everything apart without too much problem. I probably should have explained a little better but I knew you'ld figure the little parts out  .


----------



## marlinsfan (Feb 10, 2013)

I was no table to put the gear assembly back together properly. Seem slike the assembly housing is bent. Can't tell which side is the one that is bent, but the bottom part of the assembly does not screw in tightly together. There's about 1/8 inch gap and the grease drips out. I need to order both assemblies and 5 new screws. $65 more dollars.... Spent $77 for the worm gear and the grease....

Any thoughts before I hit the 'purchase' button? Any reason why the assembly does not close properly? I made sure the worm gear, washers, drive shaft, etc, fit in nicely before I tried to close it.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Was the gap there before you tried taking it apart? Did you try putting the 2 halves together without the internal parts there? Did you have to hammer and pry pretty hard when splitting the 2 halves? Could you maybe stick it in a vise to squeeze it together and then tighten the screws? Could you maybe seal it up with some silicone? Does everything spin freely?


----------



## marlinsfan (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you Shryp for the questions. The parts indeed fit well without the inside parts so that got me thinking. I compared the new worm gear vs the broken one and the new one is slightly thicker. I downloaded the parts diagram and saw that there is only one flat washer on either side of the worm gear, but my old gear had two washers on either side. I put it all back together with only one washer per side and it fits perfectly! I put the whole blower back together and it is working beautifully! 

Thanks to everyone who helped. What a great forum!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Glad all is better now.


----------

